# Value Packages Offered On New John Deere Tractors



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This might be of interest for those of you considering a full sized large row crop or 4WD Deere tractor.

VALUE PACKAGES OFFERED ON NEW JOHN DEERE TRACTORS  


<img src="http://www.deere.com/en_US/newsroom/media/images/2004/releases/farmersandranchers/0079844_valuepack_thumb.jpg">


----------

